# (2) 9.5lb pork shoulders-is my process right?!?!



## robg303 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi All...

I'm having a party tomorrow for about 30-40 people... here's my process and looking for input if this sounds right

*Using Masterbuilt Electric Smoker*

(2) Pork Shoulders (for pulled pork)

1. 1 at 9.4lbs

2. 1 at 9.5lbs

3. Total of 18.9lbs

4. Treat them BOTH as smoking a single 9.5 shoulder

5. 9.5lbs x 2 hours per lb= 19 hours smoke time

6. Needs to be ready to be eaten by 4 or 5pm

Prep/Cook

1. Heat smoker at 7pm to get to 225, throw Butts in middle rack, at 8pm

2. set thermometer to 190 for pulled pork, Apply 4 hours of smoke (hickory and apple), and let em relax in the smoker

3. Pull out at 3pm, let rest in foil/towel/cooler until ready to pull and eat

*They've been in fridge for 24 hours with Mustard and Rub

Missing anything?


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 8, 2017)

Solid plan.  The meat might be done sooner or later.  Don't concern yourself with timing until after the stall.  Then if the meat is cooking slowly,  crank the temp up on the smoker to 275F.  Trust me, pork shoulder can handle it.  I do it all the time. 

I see this is your first post.  Welcome to SMF!  Glad you're here.  Stop in over at Roll Call and say "hi" so folks can give you a proper greeting. 

I'll check my mail for the party invite.

Have fun and success!

Ray


----------



## sky monkey (Sep 8, 2017)

I usually take my pork shoulders a little higher to 197-203 area and I wrap them at the stall. Better to finish early than late, I've held pulled pork for almost 6 1.2 hours wrapped in a towel in a cooler and still had an IT of 142°F when I took out to pull and serve.

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Sep 8, 2017)

I agree with taking it above 190. Let them keep going up to around 200, but make sure you have a way to get them off the grates. I do mine until they feel like a big lump of Jello where you can tap it and watch it wiggle. Picking it up off the grate rips the bottom off of the shoulder at times.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 8, 2017)

You're getting some good avice here Rob.  

I smoke my butts for pulled pork at 240ish rather than 225.  The only difference being a longer cook time at lower temps.  For pulled pork I always cook to an internal temp of 205.  At that temp the meat probes like soft butter, the bone slides out clean and real easy, and the pork pulls beautifully.  

When the stall hits I foil and either return it to my MES 30 or put it in a 250 degree oven to finish.  Or you can just leave the meat unfoiled in the smoker and wait iut the stall.

When the IT reaches 205 take it out, let it rest for about an hour and pull.

I like lots of smoke so I keep the smoke rolling as long as the meat is in the smoker unfoiled.

Cooking at a higher temp like 275, which your MES probably won't reach, will give you harder bark whereas foiling will soften the bark.  That's just a matter of personal preference. 

The most important fact remains unchanged no matter which method you choose--you're about to eat some of the best meat you've ever tasted.

Gary


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 8, 2017)

Ooops. Sorry, I missed the 190. 203-205 is best.  190 is closer to slicing.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Sep 8, 2017)

If you have the time to throw it together you might consider whipping up a good finishing sauce for the pork. There are plenty of recipes out there. I usually shoot a good amount of this in the freshly pulled pork while I am mixing it all up and I have another bottle ready along with other sauces for the consumers to put on their sandwiches. Here is a link to a really popular and really good sauce.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122319/jjs-finishing-sauce-awesome


----------



## robg303 (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks for all the feedback, much appreciated fellow smokers! I've got them in the smoker, adding new chips every 30-45 minutes... Targeting 200. Will keep you updated :)


----------

